

Study: True size of federal government debt is $210 trillion - randomname2
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/study-true-size-of-federal-government-debt-is-210-trillion/article/2565559

======
hwstar
Ah yes, the Washington Examiner....

Are scare stories all the Right has left tell?

How about a plan to get America back to its post WWII glory days without
social conservatism, or scaremongering.

Debt, Free Trade, Terrorists and Religious Fundamentalism. The 4 horsemen of
right leaning news sources.

------
fapjacks
... According to a conservative thinktank. Surprise!

